# NFL 2008 PreSeason Broadcasts



## Gary Toma (Mar 23, 2006)

*NFL PreSeason National Broadcast Schedule -- Last Update 5/16/08* 
Attached are the NFL Pre-Season Weekly Schedules

Four attachments are provided, one for each of the Time Zones.

_Adobe 'typewriter mode' is enabled on the schedules. This enables anyone with even the free Acrobat Reader to update the schedule with their personal/local channels and then Save or Print or EMail the modified PDF._

*National Games*
The games highlighted in color across the page are nationally televised. As always, Red highlight games are 1080i, Blue highlight games are 720p broadcasts. You need to pencil in (or type in) your LIL (Local-Into-Local) CBS, FOX and NBC channel numbers for your local stations. The ESPN and NFLNET channel numbers are already shown for DIRECTV folks. 

*Local Games*
The rest of the games for the week, although not shown nationally, are typically televised by the home team's station for local broadcast and are also piped back to the visiting team's station for local broadcast there. You'll need to check your local listings. Remember: just as in regular season, the NFL blackout rules apply: if a pre-season game isn't sold out, your local station must black out the live game but will probably air the game tape delayed.

*NFLNET Re-Broadcast Pre-Season Games*
NFLNET RePlay games are shown on DIRECTV Channel 212.

*Regional NFL Distribution Maps*
There will be no "NFL Distribution Maps" for the Pre-Season games. The games are either Nationally televised, broadcast delayed by NFLNET or as noted above, they'll be televised locally. There is no 'regional' broadcast agreement.

 *Regional Game Maps in Regular Season*
When the Regular Season begins, I'll provide the link on each Weekly Schedule to take you to the great website that provides NFL Game Distribution Maps for both CBS and FOX. You will know in advance precisely which games your local CBS and FOX affiliates will be carrying and you can pencil (or edit) in those updates. But remember, when your local affiliate broadcasts a game, DIRECTV is obligated to black it out on SundayTicket and SuperFan (if your LIL offers HD) in your DMA.

* Regular Season Schedules in "DIRECTV Programming" Forum*
The Regular Season Weekly Schedule posts are _not _here in the "Sports" forum. Please look for them in the "DIRECTV Programming" Forum. That's because the Regular Season Schedules are totally customized for DIRECTV's *SundayTicket* and *SuperFan* subscribers and are not a generic schedule as these Pre-Season Schedules are.


To see a sample NFL Game Distribution Map for the coming 2008 season, click *here*.

 As always, your input and ideas are always welcome!

Attached Files


----------



## Gary Toma (Mar 23, 2006)

Here's the complete schedule released from the NFL: this is for ALL the pre-season games, not just those on National Broadcasts.

The "Local Only" listed games will typically be broadcast only to the Home DMA's of each team.

gct


----------



## kevinwmsn (Aug 19, 2006)

Will the local team DMA games be HD or SD?


----------



## Gary Toma (Mar 23, 2006)

kevinwmsn said:


> Will the local team DMA games be HD or SD?


The pre-season "Local-Team-DMA" games depend on the whims of the visiting team's broadcaster. [Yes, it's the broadcast network of the Visiting Team that provides the broadcast. -- Seems backwards, eh?]

Luckiest team in the US: Tampa Bay - where the team owner also owns the local TV station. ALL the Tampa games are in HD for the local folks!!


----------



## Gary Toma (Mar 23, 2006)

Post #2's attachment (the full pre-season schedule) now has the complete pre season schedule, updated with changes through May 16, 2008.


----------



## EricTheRed (Mar 7, 2008)

Hey gct. NFL Network is going to show a few more preseason games live, using feeds from the local crews. These will games will be blacked out on NFL Network in the local teams DMA, of course:

http://www.nfl.com/nflnetwork/story...0d5d809476d7&template=with-video&confirm=true

Also, just wanted to say that I really appreciate your NFL schedule compiling work. It's the first thing I check to start the new NFL week.


----------



## Gary Toma (Mar 23, 2006)

EricTheRed said:


> Hey gct. NFL Network is going to show a few more preseason games live, using feeds from the local crews...


Thanks for the heads-up Eric! It's time for me to start paying strict attention!!

This is the time of year when I can move the NFL Pre-Season schedule to the DIRECTV Programming and Services Forum. See you there!


----------



## shakadawg (Aug 5, 2008)

If anyone knows where to find the Ku or C band feed for the Jets/Browns for Thursday night please post it here as soon as possible. Thank you very much.


----------

